# is US Cutter a good place to buy a vinyl cutter?



## crownking1 (May 21, 2009)

I would like to know is US Cutter a good place to buy a vinyl cutter?


----------



## T3Design (Apr 11, 2011)

I have heard that it is. No first hand experience though


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

So have you taken the time to read through the forum here and over at US Cutter?.....After all the reading I did, I could not buy a US Cutter and got a GCC Expert 24 and the a Cut-3000 (re-branded GCC).....


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I recently also went with a Cutter 3000 and have been happy so far.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Louie2010 said:


> I recently also went with a Cutter 3000 and have been happy so far.


Not everyone knows what a Cut-3000 is, Louie. 

It is a rebranded GCC Bengal, which is their entry level servo motor cutter.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I added an el cheapo US Cutter Laserpoint 24 to my business as a second cutter and have not had any issues with it whatsoever. My other cutter is a Roland ..no comparison but the Laserpoint does the job.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

uscutter is based out of japan and literally have no phone support. some people love them though after they fight through connection problems with usb. you should research the threads on this forum. you'll see it's about a 50/50 response.

no comparison to roland as mentioned by taricp35.


----------



## crownking1 (May 21, 2009)

thanks great help!


----------



## Gyroink (May 30, 2011)

I have bought both my plotters from uscutter and have zero problems what so ever! btw they do have phone service, and they are english speaking (american lol). I decided to buy cheap to just start out and see if this was what i wanted to do for a business. and i love it. dummy proof to use and easy to fix.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we have a lp24 for 3 years now and it runs every day, all day. it has brought more money into our shop than any other equipment. 

we have cut 30mil magnets, vinyl, and blast material for rhinestones.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

miktoxic said:


> uscutter is based out of japan and literally have no phone support. some people love them though after they fight through connection problems with usb. you should research the threads on this forum. you'll see it's about a 50/50 response.
> 
> no comparison to roland as mentioned by taricp35.


I actually believe US Cutter is based in Washington state. I've met the owners and they're both American.
They sell OEM cutters, which means that if you purchase a rebranded GCC cutter, you have to contact US Cutter for support and cannot contact GCC tech support.


----------



## in2infinity (Dec 8, 2009)

Us cutter sells a lot of different brands of cutters along with most of the supporting materials you'll need (vinyl etc...). You're best bet is to determine what you need in a cutter and buy the one that meets those needs. I had a GCC expert 24, which I ended up selling and replacing with a Graphtec FC8000. The Graphtec has contour cutting and thru-cutting capabilities not found on the Gcc. I didn't buy either from US Cutter, but I did buy all of my other vinyl supplies from them and had no problems. In fact, I plan to reorder some stuff from them tomorrow. So, from a supplier standpoint I think you pretty safe going with them as long as they have what you need.


----------



## crownking1 (May 21, 2009)

thanks sounds good.


----------



## kenji815 (Jan 21, 2011)

i've own the pcut from uscutter for about 4 years. it's still works perfectly. US cutter has pretty good service. try looking on ebay for their listing to sometime get a lower price than their listed price on their website.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

you get what you pay for. 

US Cutter - uscutterdirect.com - Reviews, Ratings and Prices at ResellerRatings

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t34843.html

some people buy a ford and are happy with it..........until they test drive a mercedes benz. then they know what the word quality means. same with us mac users. we know. you don't.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

It seems to me that buying a US Cutter is like playing the lottery.....Not every ticket is a winner....While many seem happy with their purchases, there seems to be far more "losing" tickets with ths brand....So I guess you have to count on being "lucky" to get a "winner".....


----------

